# Violin Solo Music



## MatWaterhouse

Hey there all!

Im a pretty amateur violin player (for reference Id say post grade-8, I have a DipABRSM qualification in UK terms). I mostly play solo music nowadays as I lack any friends with piano skills, and I find it really hard to find music. I've learnt (to varying standards) most of the easier Bach Partitas, and am looking for something else to play. I tried some Ysaye but that was slightly beyond me  Any recommendations?


----------



## Guest

You might try Max Reger's Sonatas. I'm not sure how difficult they are--probably at least as hard as Bach's Sonatas, which are generally harder than the Partitas.


----------



## Bas

Piere Rode's Etudes & Caprices perhaps?


----------



## Forte

Max Reger has some pretty good solo violin music. It's technically more awkward than Bach but it's not as interpretively tricky.

Op. 42 - 4 Sonatas
Prelude and Fugue in A minor
Op. 91 - 7 Sonatas
Op. 117 - 8 Preludes and Fugues
Op. 131a - 6 Preludes and Fugues

If you like solo Baroque stuff, try the Westhoff _Suites for Solo Violin_, or the solo violin sonata by Pisendel. Similarly you can find stuff by Telemann, which is easier than Bach.

There's plenty of crazy solo pieces by Paganini and Ernst, among others, but I'll spare you those xp


----------

